# Elsword - Place of Rebirth



## HansZimmer

This piece has been inserted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It has been composed for the videogame Elsword.

How do you rate it? See the poll.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: (2*3 + 1) / 3 = 2.33


----------

